# Issue loading in UEFI mode after setting up Windows 8 on SSD on Dell XPS 8700



## phyl0x (Dec 4, 2008)

I recently installed a SSD hard drive on my new Dell XPS8700 and installed a fresh copy of Windows 8 using the OS disc provided by dell. After completing hours worth of windows updates and driver updates, i go into bios and switch back to UEFI mode only to get a bios error when booting.

The error message that displays is:

No boot device available. Strike the f1 key to reboot, f2 to run the setup utility.
Sata 0: Installed
Sata 1: Installed
Sata 2: Installed
Sata 3: None
Sata 4: None
Msata: None

I booted into the Windows 8 OS Disc and formatted the second hard drive and about 3-4 partitions it had using the "repair disc" tools provided in the OS Installation options. Also formatted while in windows 8 as a simple drive in NTFS with a drive letter. 

I found something else on the internet that mentions using bootrec.exe tool. I've tried the scanos, fixmbr, and fixboot options; even though it says it completed successfully, it did nothing whatsoever. The /scanos detects no installation.

I'm still getting the error and the only way around it is switching to legacy mode. Does anyone know a way to fix this issue without having to reinstall the OS in UEFI mode?


----------



## phyl0x (Dec 4, 2008)

I ended up reinstalling Windows 8 from the disc. Apparently with Dell, when booting off the OS disc in UEFI mode, the dell logo appears and it pretty much freezes there for a few minutes til it loads Windows 8 installation process. This, I accidentally found out after having to get off the computer right when the dell logo appeared on my screen after selecting option to load off boot disc. Figures. None of the dell techs told me it would take a few minutes either. Either ways, I'm going to run hardware tests afterwards to make sure there is nothing wrong with any of my parts after windows update is complete.


----------

